# Danielle's Slimming World Diary



## daniandbaby

Hi everyone!!

Thought I would make a journal to keep track and motivated, I started slimming world yesterday (8/5/10). My goal is to loose about 2 stone!

Starting weight : 11stone 13 ilbs

Height: 5ft 2.5

Goal 9-10 stone

I will update every night on what I have ate, excersise I have acchieved etc.

My weight in day is saturday so will also update then!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Best of luck dani! :)


----------



## Pink1981

Good luck!! xx


----------



## daniandbaby

Day 1

Breakfast

2 weetabix and milk (he a and b)

lunch 

jacket potato, beans and tuns

Muller light yog x2 FREE

Dinner

Rice, pork chops x2 and salad

3 packs of snack a jacks 9 syns

I consumed about 1.5 litres of water


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I do slimming world too.. love love love it.. 

Good luck hun


----------



## daniandbaby

I will decide if I love it on sat..My first weigh in lol


----------



## daniandbaby

Day 2

Breakfast 



Lunch

jacket potattoe, tuna and beans

Dinner

Sw Chips, lean bacon, egg, mushrooms and tomatoe

x2 kiwis about 1 litre of water consumed

Mull ligh yog x3


----------



## pip holder

All sounds great up to now Dani :happydance: :happydance:

Massive good luck but you won't need it starting like that woo hoo 

:hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Good Luck hunni!!!xx


----------



## daniandbaby

Thanks girls, I haven't ate this much ever before and felt full and lost weight... Im still not certain if this slimming world works:shrug: Only time will tell on saturday lol


----------



## daniandbaby

Day 3

Breakfast Mullerlight yog x 2

Lunch 

Mcds medium french fries :(:(:(:(:(:(
I went out without having lunch and I was starving , So dissapointed dont even kno how many sins in this

Dinner
2x chicken, rice, , mushrooms, onion, tomatoe

salad - Lettuce, onion, tomato, lemon

Diet coke

2tb sp of low fat marg added to rice 3 syns

jerk seasoning added to the chicken..dont know if or how many syns

x2 kiwis

Today was a BAD day..

On the plus side I weighed my self on boots machine (I know I know...bad mama!!!)
and I am a lb lighter since my start day!! lol dont know if its a fluke or what?????

Not had much water will catch up tonight I think


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh your day sounds yummy chicken rice, salad :D

Ya doing great!


----------



## daniandbaby

Breakfast 2x alpen light bars heb and mull yog

Lunch 1x chicken and rice

Dinner
2x pork chops and rice
lettuce, tom, lemon

bannana, grapes and satsuma

half a glass of stella 5 syns


----------



## jennifer89

Good Luck Hun :flower:


----------



## daniandbaby

Day 5

Breakfast
Bannana

Lunch 

bacon sandich heb bread

Dinner

rice, chops, salad-lettuce tomatoe, lemon

kiwis.grapes, bananas


----------



## Naya69

iam starting on monday hun good luck x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

best of luck for your weigh in day!!


----------



## Babylover545

good luck!!


----------



## pip holder

How'd ya get on Dani? :hugs:


----------

